# Tap into headlights for LED's



## codemonkey812 (Sep 25, 2014)

Is is safe to tap into the wire for the low beams to power two LED strip lights? I would like to install LED on the filler panels were the fog lights would be, and I would like to just power them with the headlights.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the worst that could happen is the BDC sets a code for a short in the headlight circuit. But I doubt if LEDs would draw enough to do that.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

codemonkey812 said:


> Is is safe to tap into the wire for the low beams to power two LED strip lights? I would like to install LED on the filler panels were the fog lights would be, and I would like to just power them with the headlights.


 It will work fine, I have done this for 4 strips of LEDs for about 6 months now, no problems at all.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You should be aight


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Could set a code if high power leds are used, also a risk of BCM getting shorted out, seen a guy on utube that changed to hid headlights and they toasted up his BCM,
that being said, I did hook up some led daytime running leds with turn signals, I'm quite happy with them, they replace the blank plug where the fog lights would go and they also have another version that adds the DRL leds and keeps the fog lights if you have them, check ebay they are all over there, using the led strip lights, even if the waterproof ones, will not work properly wired directly off the low beam headlights since they are also pulse width modulated to dim them when in DRL mode, the ones on ebay only use the signal from the low beam lights to turn on a controller module they come with, this way there is no additional load imposed on the expensive BCM module, avoiding any risk of shorting it out, leds can and do short out so if you do directly connect led strips they need to be run from a constant current source controller to regulate and stabilize both the light output and operating parameters--if exceeded they will run away current wise, safest way to use those strips would be to use one of the controller modules (also available separately on ebay) and property fuse it, I'd just go with the ones already made to fit the cruze instead---


----------



## codemonkey812 (Sep 25, 2014)

After talking to my wife, we feel it would be better to get the EOM fog lights instead (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008542WH2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A181778K07IITS). I have read several posts on their installation and it seems straight forward. The question I have is will my 2012 need the BCM reprogrammed to support the fog lights? If so I am not sure I want to go down that path.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

codemonkey812 said:


> The question I have is will my 2012 need the BCM reprogrammed to support the fog lights? If so I am not sure I want to go down that path.


Reading the question section, it seems to be hit or miss. You might want to ask the dealer how much they'd charge to do it. You might get lucky and not need it.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but has anyone ever used one of these [?]Amazon.com: Littelfuse FHA200BP ATO Add-A-Circuit Kit: Automotive

I installed LED fog lights from ebay on my cruze (there was no fog lights initially), and I just spliced into the side marker lamp on the driver side to power it. Only problem is that I've notice that they will go off frequently and not turn back on until the car is turned off and on again. When that happens the side marker lamp also goes off, as well as the parking lights on the headlights. 

I was wondering if I could just use one of these to draw current from the fuse box (probably the fog light slot, or an unused slot) to power them. I saw pictures from a post [http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...uze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html] on how they installed their fogs and he connected it to the fog light slot in the fuse box from underneath, but I don't know how he accessed the bottom to stick the wires in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> I installed LED fog lights from ebay on my cruze (there was no fog lights initially), and I just spliced into the side marker lamp on the driver side to power it. Only problem is that I've notice that they will go off frequently and not turn back on until the car is turned off and on again. When that happens the side marker lamp also goes off, as well as the parking lights on the headlights.


Have you tried manually turning the headlights on? Because that sounds like "DRL"mode to me. In DRL mode, the headlights are on, but no other external light is on. No parking, no sides, no tail lights.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I have and it doesn't make a difference. Besides the side marker lamp and the parking light on the passenger side are both on so I know it's not in DRL mode.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah. Odds are you're pulling too much current and the BCM is going into self-protect mode.

Since you're so close to it's limit, you might get away with changing the sidelight with a LED.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

I would rather do a different circuit and not have to ever worry about over or under load. Since a new circuit will not involve the BCM, I should be good.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Manny_NotTheStig said:


> I would rather do a different circuit and not have to ever worry about over or under load. Since a new circuit will not involve the BCM, I should be good.


Personally, unless the DRLs came with only one controller box, I think I'd wire the passenger side DRL to the passenger side light. Split the added load in half.

But adding a relay to do it isn't overly hard. I'd imagine there's a few guides on the internet on how to do it.


----------



## Manny_NotTheStig (Feb 4, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Personally, unless the DRLs came with only one controller box, I think I'd wire the passenger side DRL to the passenger side light. Split the added load in half.
> 
> But adding a relay to do it isn't overly hard. I'd imagine there's a few guides on the internet on how to do it.


One controller box? Check!


----------



## codemonkey812 (Sep 25, 2014)

So, after talking to my local dealer I have been informed that my BCM will need reprogrammed to use the fog lights and they want $100 to do it, or $200 to do the whole install but I would have to buy the fog light kit from them. So that is a no go on the EOM fog lights.

I am now back to just to LED strip lights, I found some two color led strips (amber and white). Does anyone know if the side marker lights would be safe to tie into?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

codemonkey812 said:


> I am now back to just to LED strip lights, I found some two color led strips (amber and white). Does anyone know if the side marker lights would be safe to tie into?


I'd think so. But if you want more headroom, change out the sidelight with a LED. That would reduce the load the BCM sees. And if the controller allows, try to spread the load so that you're not pulling for both lights just from one side.


----------



## codemonkey812 (Sep 25, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'd think so. But if you want more headroom, change out the sidelight with a LED. That would reduce the load the BCM sees. And if the controller allows, try to spread the load so that you're not pulling for both lights just from one side.


My idea what to tap into both the drivers and passenger side. Do you know if the marker lights are three wire? Running, Turn, and ground?


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

The marker lights don't blink. They are 2 wire and that is how I wired mine. Over a year and not the first problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

codemonkey812 said:


> My idea what to tap into both the drivers and passenger side. Do you know if the marker lights are three wire? Running, Turn, and ground?


That's turn signal lights. And I think the "running" (parking) line is designed for more current than the corner (side) light. So that should be OK as well.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

codemonkey812 said:


> So, after talking to my local dealer I have been informed that my BCM will need reprogrammed to use the fog lights and they want $100 to do it, or $200 to do the whole install but I would have to buy the fog light kit from them. So that is a no go on the EOM fog lights.
> 
> I am now back to just to LED strip lights, I found some two color led strips (amber and white). Does anyone know if the side marker lights would be safe to tie into?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...n-fog-light-switch-can-made-trigger-fogs.html Checkout this thread before you fork over your hard earned cash to a dealer. I have a '12 Eco as well and used my existing switch to find out if I needed a BCM program. I was lucky and mine was configured for fogs. Hope this gets your thread back on topic.


----------



## Ambroom (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm just wondering where you go to do this? As in what part of the car? Is there are place under the dash and is it easy to access?


----------



## jt_trouble (Jun 15, 2017)

Got any pics on how you did the tap?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

